
Schiaparelli landing investigation makes progress - lultimouomo
http://exploration.esa.int/mars/58590-schiaparelli-landing-investigation-makes-progress/
======
lultimouomo
Relevant excerpt:

> [...] saturation – maximum measurement – of the Inertial Measurement Unit
> (IMU) had occurred shortly after the parachute deployment. The IMU measures
> the rotation rates of the vehicle. [...]

> When merged into the navigation system, the erroneous information generated
> an estimated altitude that was negative – that is, below ground level.

